# UK fiance visa - letter of intent/introduction?



## Vix16 (Jan 8, 2014)

My fiancee and I are preparing our documents for a UK fiancee visa and after scouring this forum I have noticed a lot of people include a letter of intent and/or introduction from both the applicant and sponsor. What sort of things should this letter cover? Thanks!


----------



## Hello_Christine (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm on my phone right now so it's hard to link things, but if you use the search function for "introduction letter" or "sponsor letter" you'll find lots of previous help including samples and outlines


----------



## Sel (Mar 17, 2013)

Letter of Sponsorship

FAO: Entry Clearance Officer,

This is a letter of sponsorship for my wife **** *****, in her application for the United Kingdom settlement visa.

I first met **** on the 29th of January 2011 at a mutual friends leaving party. We decided to start a relationship on the 12th of February 2011. We had been dating for around 6 months before we decided to rent a room in a flat together in London on the 11th of August 2011. I first travelled to Turkey with **** to meet her family during Christmas of 2011.
We dated for around 18 months before we travelled to Turkey for the second time and I asked ****’s Father permission to marry his daughter. Following his acceptance, I proposed to **** during our holiday to Cinque Terre, Italy on the 19th August 2012, she said yes! 

We were officially married in ******, Manchester with close family as guests on the 15th of February 2013. Just under two months later on the 6th of April we had a church service wedding in Manchester with about 100 friends and family. On the 31st of May we then concluded our wedding celebrations in Mersin, Turkey.

The time I have spent with **** over the last 3 years has been amazing. We both have so many common interests including theatre, film, language, music and travelling. Over the time we have been together we have travelled to some amazing places including Spain, Egypt, Italy, Turkey, Macedonia and recently for our honeymoon we travelled to America and the Caribbean island of Turks and Caicos. We include photos of our travels within the supporting documentation.

****'s personality is amazing I am particularly struck by her sense of humour, her honesty and her deep sense of commitment. She is very close with my family and they all love her dearly, I have included a letter from my Father within the supporting documentation. 
We are both very much excited and looking forward to our future together and if this application is successful we look forward to buying a house together here in London and extending our family in due course.

Yours Faithfully,

Jason


----------



## Vix16 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------

